# Award Question



## MrFSS (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just looking at my AGR points account and I saw the following:

*09/03/2007 Bonus CENDANT 110*

Anybody have an idea what that is for?

Thanks!!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2007)

Cendant is a company that transfers points from certain hotel companies, like Days Inn's Trip Rewards for example.

You must have brought something in an online store or stayed at a hotel with a reward program that you asked to send points to Amtrak.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 7, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Cendant is a company that transfers points from certain hotel companies, like Days Inn's Trip Rewards for example.
> You must have brought something in an online store or stayed at a hotel with a reward program that you asked to send points to Amtrak.


Ah . . Trip Rewards from my Chicago trip.
Thanks!!!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Cendant is a company that transfers points from certain hotel companies, like Days Inn's Trip Rewards for example.
> ...


Just as an FYI, if you use Trip Rewards hotels enough, then don't take Amtrak points as your choice. Take hotel points instead. Once you reach 7,000 points, then go online and ask for a transfer to AGR. You'll get twice as many AGR points that way vs. direct transfers for each stay. Only when Trip Rewards offers double AGR points, does it pay to take the direct transfer.


----------

